# Tibetan Terrier - excessive barking



## amway80f (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi all, wondering if anyone can help.

We have a 2 and half year old Tibetan Terrier bitch who we have had from a pup. My parents have her mum and dad. Freya was well socialised as a pup and very well behaved. However over the last year and a half she has started to bark excessively. The problem at home is manageable but trying to get out and about with her is rather stressful these days - she barks automatically as soon as the front door is open just in case something might be there, she barks in the street even if no one is there, almost like a warning and to see what is about. She barks at everything, people, dogs, even cars sometimes and often when nothing is about. She also has a very loud siren type bark which I am sure anyone else with a tibetan will be aware of!

Does anyone have any ideas of techniques to try with her? I try to be positive but once she has decided she is going to bark, it is impossible to get her attention. She is coming across to people as a horrible, aggressive dog and she really isn't! When she actually gets in close proximity to whatever she is barking at she will normally go quiet and hide so I am assuming that she is anxious barking and guarding. The problem has got worse since I recently had a baby but she wasn't a lot better before. 

I am finding getting out with her really stressful and embarrassing at present and I'm sure she picks up on my stress and this makes her worse. I really need some help as I am at the end of my tether and just want her and us to be happy and go for enjoyable walks and not have to worry about leaving the house all of the time. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cardaph (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, sorry no-one has been along to help you. I have a 15 month tibetan who after being in dog boarding kennels barks every time she goes in the garden and is driving us mad. I am trying distraction which has helped a little. Your problem seems much worse though and it may be worth getting a trainer in for a one to one session. 
Yes I know exactly what you mean by the siren bark - unique to tibetans I think!


----------



## amway80f (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you for replying. We are also trying distraction but it has limited effect - manageable in the garden but just doesn't listen at all when out and about. Does your tibetan also bark when out walking? Sadly her dad is of similar temperament, her mum is the opposite and very laid back! It's such a shame because she is a lovely dog really but driving us mad at the moment! The barking in the garden has all become a game for her, it's like she's doing it to wind us up! Nice to hear from a fellow tibetan owner - haven't found many around! Let us know if you have any success on the barking front!


----------



## Daggre (May 2, 2010)

Have you tried, ignoring her then the moment she's quiet do a click and treat and excessive praising?

As soon as she starts again ignore, then when there's a small gap reward. it'll take a while but she may start to get the idea, I'm not really a professional, and it'd propbably be best to find professional help.


----------



## cardaph (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi, no she doesn't bark when out walking at all, just in the garden and in the house really. Our biggest problem is she will not stay in the house on her own - barks and howls constantly for however long she is left. We have just seen a behaviourist though and have a new programme of training to follow so fingers crossed for some improvement soon! No you don't see many tibetans around but I expect like ours you get plenty of admirers when out walking, and she laps all the attention up too just loves it! Will let you know of any improvement


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Must be an upcoming breed though, my pup's met 2 already, 1 7 months who seemed like an ideal dog, the other 17 weeks. The younger one was exciteable and barked rather too much, but did play quite nicely once he had some time to get used to having us around.


----------



## amway80f (Jul 6, 2010)

that's the thing, Freya is a lovely affectionate dog but comes across as being a dog you wouldn't want to know! I know tibetans are known for their watchdog/gaurding behaviour and I'm sure that essentially that is what she is doing but surely she should understand that when we say that everything is ok she doesn't need to bark any more? That's what she used to be like, but nowadays is ignoring us and continuing anyway.


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Barking is part and parcel of this breed so lots needs to be done to prevent it becoming a high-pay-off behaviour which it prob already is for your dog after a year and a half of practice.
Here is some help to get control of the barking: WOOF! « pawsitive dogs


----------



## amway80f (Jul 6, 2010)

oh and Cardaph, I have heard of so many Tibetans that howl when left - ours does too if left in a room to do as she likes,yet put her in her crate and she's relaxed and chilled and doesn't make a noise - we know because we videoed her a few times to see what she was doing when we were out!


----------



## amway80f (Jul 6, 2010)

thank you for the link, I will take a look. Much appreciated.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

tripod said:


> Braking is part and parcel of this breed so lots needs to be done to prevent it becoming a high-pay-off behaviour which it prob already is for your dog after a year and a half of practice.
> Here is some help to get control of the barking: WOOF! « pawsitive dogs


thanks for that link, i'm going to show that to my nan and grandad who are having a hugh problem with there 8 month old boarder terrier barking, i think its through bordom and she finds it fun  Rep


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

amway80f said:


> Hi all, wondering if anyone can help.
> 
> We have a 2 and half year old Tibetan Terrier bitch who we have had from a pup. My parents have her mum and dad. Freya was well socialised as a pup and very well behaved. However *over the last year and a half she has started to bark excessively*. The problem at home is manageable but *trying to get out and about with her is rather stressful these days* - *she barks automatically as soon as the front door* is open just in case something might be there, *she barks in the street even if no one is there*, almost like a warning and to see what is about. She *barks at everything, people, dogs, even cars sometimes* and often when nothing is about. She also has a very loud siren type bark which I am sure anyone else with a tibetan will be aware of!
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you have been having this problem. I have highlighted in bold the bits in your post that I think are important.

The bit that really rang out to me in your post is how she will stop barking when she gets in close proximity to the trigger and will hide. To me this sounds like a pretty nervous, stressed out dog.
I think the fact that you, quite understandably find it stressful doesn't help- our anxiety goes straight down the lead to our dogs after all. Perhaps the change of having a new baby in the house may have had an effect too. :

Anyway, don't worry because to me, this sounds very workable and sortable.

First things first try to relax your nerves. Would it help you to take her out at slightly quieter times during the day or to walk her in quiet places? Perhaps take a little bit of rescue remedy yourself if you think it may help 

What is Freya fed on? How does she get on with other dogs, people etc when she does actually get to interact with them. Does the barking reaction also occur when you have visitors to the house?

Is she food motivated? If it were me, I would get a load of really high value rewards (finely sliced frankfuter sausage, sausage, liver cake, chicken, tuna cake etc). Take her to start with to quieter places, preferably before she starts barking start to feed her. Praise her with your voice for taking it and continue walking as she quietens, but continue to praise and reward her for quiet non-reactive behaviour. As you see a person/dog in the distance, begin feeding her (the aim is for her to make a positive association with the person/dog). If at any point they come to close and she cannot deal with that level of exposure, never matter, turn around in the opposite direction and get her out of the situation where possible. Reward her for walking with you. 
Gradually she should become comfortable with them at this distance as so raise the critera slightly and feed her whilst they are closer/approaching. Once she is happy with this you may want to ask strangers to throw food on the ground for her? Then feed her.

I think a really good book that would be worth a read is:

The Cautious Canine by Patricia McConnell

The Cautious Canine: How to Help Dogs Conquer Their Fears: Amazon.co.uk: Patricia Mcconnell: Books

Just a thought but perhaps combining training with a calmative/anti-anxiety remedy may help?
A DAP collar/disfuser perhaps?
Zylkene tablets?

Anyway, hope this helps and best of luck 

Chin up


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I have two TT's and they used to both bark stupidy at the door or the slightest noise.

I have a can of Pet Corrector spray(by Dr Rodger Mugford) that I swear by, when they go silly and will not stop barking I spray the can (not at them, just into the air) the sound of the spray breaks the barking up and once they have stopped I reward them both with a yummy treat, It took 2 days to work, but now if they start I just pick up the can and they stop instantly


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope to 'teach' my puppies in the nest that barking is not allowed  their mum is not a barker so hopefully the pups will follow her ways :thumbup:


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

lemmsy said:


> Sorry to hear you have been having this problem. I have highlighted in bold the bits in your post that I think are important.
> 
> The bit that really rang out to me in your post is how she will stop barking when she gets in close proximity to the trigger and will hide. To me this sounds like a pretty nervous, stressed out dog.
> I think the fact that you, quite understandably find it stressful doesn't help- our anxiety goes straight down the lead to our dogs after all. Perhaps the change of having a new baby in the house may have had an effect too. :
> ...


Great post lemmsy :thumbup:

As lemmsy says there is lots about this that sounds spooky and employing aversives and intimidation is not appropriate.

Why would you want to teach dogs that barking is not allowed tashi? I don't understand that


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

tripod said:


> Great post lemmsy :thumbup:
> 
> As lemmsy says there is lots about this that sounds spooky and employing aversives and intimidation is not appropriate.
> 
> Why would you want to teach dogs that barking is not allowed tashi? I don't understand that


not barking but excessive barking, TT's are notorious for barking for no reason, I dont mind if they have a reason but constant TT barks are not good


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> I hope to 'teach' my puppies in the nest that barking is not allowed  their mum is not a barker so hopefully the pups will follow her ways :thumbup:


:thumbup: :thumbup: Maisie wasn't a barker but daisy's starts her off, but I reckon Daisy only barks because she can't see (she had thick head fall) since I have started putting her fringe up in a top knot she seems to have stopped.... Well with the help from the pet corrector too 

Yes yes yes teach the puppies to not bark :lol: and housetrained by 8 weeks too!!! :lol:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Maisie wasn't a barker but daisy's starts her off, but I reckon Daisy only barks because she can't see (she had thick head fall) since I have started putting her fringe up in a top knot she seems to have stopped.... Well with the help from the pet corrector too
> 
> Yes yes yes teach the puppies to not bark :lol: and housetrained by 8 weeks too!!! :lol:


Kaya was quick to housetrain, the pups will all be in the bedroom to start off with and then raised in the kitchen, we will have them in with us for the first 3 weeks and then move them into the bigger puppy pen


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

ok TTs are good at barking alright


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

tripod said:


> ok TTs are good at barking alright


Kaya has grown up alongside the goldens so isnt a constant barker, she only barks when there is something wrong or someone about, with 12 dogs (14 at the mo) if they all barked for no reason think the whole valley may have something to say


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> Kaya was quick to housetrain, the pups will all be in the bedroom to start off with and then raised in the kitchen, we will have them in with us for the first 3 weeks and then move them into the bigger puppy pen


oooohhhh very excited  Arrr... you will have that beautiful puppy squeaking and nesting sounds .....Im very broody (for puppies, not babies :lol

Yeah Daisy was very quick too, by 12 weeks she was 90% housetrained


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> oooohhhh very excited  Arrr... you will have that beautiful puppy squeaking and nesting sounds .....Im very broody (for puppies, not babies :lol
> 
> Yeah Daisy was very quick too, by 12 weeks she was 90% housetrained


Kaya having another scan on Tuesday, think this is one of the first TT's that our scanning lady has done so she is doing weights and measures :lol: she is spot on with the goldens as a rule for my mother and did warn me correctly of a problem with the spaniel that OH whelped :thumbup:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> Kaya having another scan on Tuesday, think this is one of the first TT's that our scanning lady has done so she is doing weights and measures :lol: she is spot on with the goldens as a rule for my mother and did warn me correctly of a problem with the spaniel that OH whelped :thumbup:


She sounds great :thumbup: I'm sure Kaya will have no problems and have a nice easy whelp for you and produce amazingly stunning babies  You will have to defo do a thread for Kaya and tons and tons of pictures :thumbup:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> She sounds great :thumbup: I'm sure Kaya will have no problems and have a nice easy whelp for you and produce amazingly stunning babies  You will have to defo do a thread for Kaya and tons and tons of pictures :thumbup:


I will do I may even take the camera when she goes for her scan see if I can get a decent enough one to put up on here


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> I will do I may even take the camera when she goes for her scan see if I can get a decent enough one to put up on here


Oooooohhhhh..... yes :thumbup: that would be fab :thumbup: How is Kaya doing?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Oooooohhhhh..... yes :thumbup: that would be fab :thumbup: How is Kaya doing?


She is fine very very mumsy, we will be moving her into the room with us shortly to settle her before her big day, OH is fab with the whelping I just watch :lol: Kaya loves him and trusts him so that is fine :thumbup: must get some more photos of the little pudding bless her, going to puppy clip her again this week but quite short so that should be ok for when she whelps then


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

tashi said:


> She is fine very very mumsy, we will be moving her into the room with us shortly to settle her before her big day, OH is fab with the whelping I just watch :lol: Kaya loves him and trusts him so that is fine :thumbup: must get some more photos of the little pudding bless her, going to puppy clip her again this week but quite short so that should be ok for when she whelps then


Arr........:thumbup: I clipped maisie out when she had pups, makes it less messy :lol: Yes please more photos of Princess Kaya ( and daddy Duke)


----------



## Treacle15 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have 6 month old TT who is turning out to be a whiner! She is quiet when in a crate as long as it is covered but if you put her in a puppy pen or behind a baby gate she just whines and wont settle at all. I have tried ignoring her but that doesn't work and all the time she does it she is practising the behaviour which worries me. I give her toys and a kong but she isn't interested when in this situation. At my witts end as sometimes I need to contain her whilst I get on. Aldo sometimes she just does it whilst she is just walking around??? Any ideas??


----------

